# Coolant leak @ Y below expansion tank cant find a new one HELP



## stereoguy1 (Dec 8, 2006)

2000 TT 180hp Quattro, lower coolant expansion hose, goes to a plastic Y (the plastic Y is the size of your palm) that is like 6-8 inches down stream from expansion tank Has the following numbers 

0257 

PA66-GF30 

Cant seem to find one I looked at ECS and GermanAutoParts.. Can someone please point me in the right direction?


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

I thought you could order any oem part from ECS? Honestly I would go to the pertsdepartment at your dealer. They may need to order it, but their prices are usually good. I bought several parts through my dealer for less than ECS wanted before shipping.


----------



## stereoguy1 (Dec 8, 2006)

figured that was my last resort. the "local" dealer is over a hour away... Any one know where there is a exploded parts diagram so I can make sure I am getting the right part?? Thanks


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

I would post a diagram, but I'm at work till 11. Maybe someone else can chime in? If not you could just show them the part and let them look it up.


----------



## stereoguy1 (Dec 8, 2006)

If you could post diagram that would be great, That way I can call and see if they have it, before making the trip. My local dealer isnt very helpful, I know they will say I need to be there just to see if they have it, Sometimes you can have the honor of actually talking to them. Most of the time they are a holes... Except The time I picked up a Special order crank bolt in our new SLK That time they tripped over each other to show me how a Convertible Porsche would suite me better.......... Thanks


----------



## stereoguy1 (Dec 8, 2006)

Can Someone Please post a diagram with part # of course the dealer has no clue what I'm talking about ...


----------



## VolkNut (Mar 8, 2004)

I have to replace this same part on my 02 1.8T GTI. After some googling, I only found your post with the matching part number. I'm going to hit up my dealer tomorrow, they usually are helpful. I'll post the part number and any other info I get off the parts bag if they have it in stock. 

My Bentley does not name the part, only to say that one hose goes "To Turbocharger". It also is drawn as a "T" and not a "Y" in the diagram. It's the intersection of the Expansion Tank, Lower coolant hose and Turbocharger inlet.


----------



## VolkNut (Mar 8, 2004)

Check this out, its what you need. 


1.8T Expansion Tank Lower Hose


----------



## VolkNut (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry for all the replies, here is the OE part number.

W0133-1628221


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

OEM Part Number: 1J0122109AQ

My TT developed a coolany leak in the same location. I picked that part up at my local VW dealership. They had it in stock. I believe it was around $35... can find it cheaper online but mine had developed a pretty steady leak and I didn't want to wait for the part.


----------



## Lenpup (May 9, 2004)

*1j0122109aq*



VolkNut said:


> Check this out, its what you need.
> 
> 
> 1.8T Expansion Tank Lower Hose


Thats the one. 1J0122109AQ is the part number that'll come up in a parts store's system, and you're probably gonna have to go thru the stealership. It comes with the expansion tank hose, can't get just the plastic Y sadly.
I have a great import parts guy out here who was able to get it but everyone else said dealer only. Good luck!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Not sure why, but you're replying to a 2.5 year old thread.


----------



## Lenpup (May 9, 2004)

I didn't look at the date, since it's still the first hit from google for this issue. I used it to find the part number, so I figured it couldn't hurt to consolidate the info. Why do forum people always take issue with stuff like that? Why the heck does it matter to you? :screwy:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

We just want you to get a speedy reply, especially if the original poster found the solution. A lot of guys on here only have their TTs for two years, then get rid of them and stop posting. He's just trying to help. Bummer that it's NLA from ECS. Hopefully a local VW dealer can get it for you and it won't be too expensive. 

Another thing that happens a lot on here is someone will reply to an old thread, but his symptoms or problem will not be the same, and we forum regulars get lost among the original poster's problem and the subsequent posters' problems. That's why it's usually best to post a new thread that's unique to your specific problem. I personally hate it when someone chimes in on one of my threads and says "Yeah, this is happening to me, too, except blah blah blah (meaning it's not the same at all)." 

Man, it is COLD in Buffalo this morning! Chin, Chin! (French for "Cheers!")


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

FINALLY found the part number. JEEEZZZ. what a pain in the ass.


----------

